# St. Peters Episcopal Church (Streetside HDR)



## Provo (Mar 22, 2011)

Originally had two set's same angle of this shot just 20 minutes apart for the clouds
but decided to only use these 6 raws below because the other shot's have  too much movement in the shot people standing around,cars,trees moving  around from the wind.





                                                                                            __________________


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

Gorgeous colors!  Well done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bit of copping, maybe some touch-up editing.....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2011)

Refreshing to see a well done HDR that is not overdone. 
I agree with sparky, needs some fine tuning, maybe remove the distortion?


----------



## thierry (Mar 22, 2011)

nioce!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Refreshing to see a well done HDR that is not overdone.
> I agree with sparky, needs some fine tuning, maybe remove the distortion?


 

More better?







Removed light pole & shadow on right and light pole in the tree on the left.  Corrected perspective & cropped.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 22, 2011)

Post Card Perfect!

What it loses in sense of place and time, it gains in grandiosity!


----------



## Davor (Mar 22, 2011)

Well done! , the only thing i would add is maybe a tad sharpening. That blurry palm tree on the right keeps distracting me.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

800 x 531 pixels doesn't give me much to work with.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Mar 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Refreshing to see a well done HDR that is not overdone.
> ...


 

I really wish you didnt butcher the english language with that lol


but besides that the image is very well done
one of the best that i've seen you do provo


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

robertandrewphoto said:


> I really wish you didnt butcher the english language with that lol


 

I could have TM'ed it:

Mo btr?


----------



## Provo (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's my crop edit


----------



## Forkie (Mar 23, 2011)

I think you nailed it with this crop!  That sky is superb, by the way.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you Photoshop in those clouds?


----------



## Provo (Mar 23, 2011)

SlickSalmon said:


> Did you Photoshop in those clouds?


 Masked in layer from one of the raws see the screen shot's above. So yes photoshop mask layer, so it is a real cloud.


----------



## Davor (Mar 23, 2011)

Provo said:


> Here's my crop edit


 
Thank you! that blurry palm tree was just killin me


----------

